

Norvig, Google's director of research, talks AI - nickb
http://news.com.com/8301-10784_3-9774501-7.html

======
bharath
Interesting observations -- esp the one about Google being an active
participant and influencing the direction in which the Web is headed by
interacting with other players like the SEOs. This is very similar to George
Soros' notion of reflexivity. A brief intro may be found in the 1st few pages
of this book:

<http://tinyurl.com/3828qf>

------
hhm
Very interesting article, thank you.

I want to know more about "probabilistic first-order logic", what is a good
paper to start?

~~~
gibsonf1
Me too, it sounds intriguing. But if it happens to be an extension of first
order predicate logic which includes states, then I think it could be another
barrier to progress. Note what a mess the CYC group have made of trying to
model human concepts <http://www.cyc.com/> with heavy reliance on first order
predicate logic.

The best logic I've seen to date for helping model human conception is Fred
Sommers's Term Functor Logic: <http://www.formalontology.it/sommersf.htm>

A great book on the Logic: [http://www.amazon.com/Invitation-Formal-Reasoning-
Frederic-S...](http://www.amazon.com/Invitation-Formal-Reasoning-Frederic-
Sommers/dp/0754613666)

~~~
hhm
Thank you!

